# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Cartas náuticas del embalse de Alqueva (zona española)

## F. Lázaro

Por si a alguien le interesa, hace un mes que se publicaron en la página web de la CHG las cartas náuticas del embalse de Alqueva en la zona española.

Para más información: http://www.chguadiana.es/?url=722

----------

Los terrines (21-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------

